# Deacon Training Program?



## Eleftheria (Apr 7, 2017)

I came across the below training program for Deacons and it made me wonder: what if any training do you provide to prospective Deacons prior to ordination? In particular, what training is offered in terms of practical application (i.e. How to "Deac")? _Clarification: I am looking at Deacons from a Presbyterian perspective_

http://www.opc.org/OS/html/V9/3c.html


----------



## JOwen (Apr 7, 2017)

I've often wondered how this works in a local congregation, and what means are employed in accomplishing it. As an example, does every male confessing member take this course, or are only a handful selected/invited by the session/consistory? If so, does it send a message that after completion they will be considered as a possible deacon? I like the idea, I'm just wondering how a congregation goes about it. Perhaps an OPC officer could shed some light on it? I think this is a much needed tool in the church today. Same goes for elder training.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 7, 2017)

Eleftheria said:


> I came across the below training program for Deacons and it made me wonder: what if any training do you provide to prospective Deacons prior to ordination? In particular, what training is offered in terms of practical application (i.e. How to "Deac")? _Clarification: I am looking at Deacons from a Presbyterian perspective_
> 
> http://www.opc.org/OS/html/V9/3c.html


I am curious as to how Deacons are viewed in your church, for in Baptist churches they generally function as more in the non teaching/leadership capacities, such as church maintenance, billing etc?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Apr 7, 2017)

From a PCA perspective (there are significant differences in how the PCA does the diaconate and how the OPC does).

It's changed at our church a couple of times since I went through it, so I can't speak for the current program.

When I did it, they had a combined weekly class for deacons and elders on the Constitutional documents - BCO and Westminster Standards during one of the Sunday School hours, running from September through April with December off; written exam at the end. Then a separate weekly class for each office on the specific duties of the office (Deacon candidates had two options for this, a morning session or an evening session). For the general class, we read Confession of Faith by Hodge, the G.I. Williamson books, the Confessions, and the BCO. For the Deacon class, we had a couple of books, the titles of which I don't recall off the top of my head. (This was, of course, before they added the "English Bible" requirement.) 

Before the class began, the potential candidates had been screened by an officer screening committee and their recommendations vetted by the Session. At the end of the class after the tests were completed, the Associate pastor reported to the session, who approved the candidates for the ballot.


The next version consisted of a basic class on the Westminster standards open to the entire Church body, with separate additional training for the officers.

The current version is much shorter, and I have no information on the details.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 7, 2017)

My husband is a deacon. After coming into nomination, our guys go through two years of training and extensive reading and must pass a major theology exam. They work alongside the current deacons on all but the most confidential matters, and receive most of their practical and leadership training by this hands-on experience.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZackF (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for the contributions to this thread. I've been asked to consider church leadership by other members including leaders. I'm going through some training now. Compared to others in leadership I feel most inadequate in terms of biblical knowledge. listening skills, counseling, life example, prayer life and so forth. I welcome training "resources" in form of coursework but there is so much more to being an deacon or elder. Most often it seems that deacons and elders are in the office _de facto_ before they are in reality. I wouldn't put myself there.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 8, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> My husband is a deacon. After coming into nomination, our guys go through two years of training and extensive reading and must pass a major theology exam. They work alongside the current deacons on all but the most confidential matters, and receive most of their practical and leadership training by this hands-on experience.


What are the usual assigned duties? And there are required to have extensive theological understanding, so are they authorized to be set up in a teaching role within the local church?
What you are describing seems to be very close to what we would view as being a teaching/leading Elder within the local church.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 8, 2017)

OK, I'm a pew dweller here, so I can only go from what I've observed.

First, in the institution of deacons, Luke in Acts writes: "Brothers choose seven men from among you who are known to be full of the Spirit and wisdom." And later, regarding opposition to Stephen: " But they could not stand up against the wisdom the Spirit gave him as he spoke." Luke also observes that the gospel was spreading. Clearly, the advance of the word is primary. The idea of deacons as glorified handiman really isn't Biblically based. 

In part it is because their stated purpose is to complete works of mercy. Great wisdom is required because deacons have to discern who truly needs help and also how to counsel those in need, particularly if their primary problem is living apart from Christ, or the unwise choices they are making. Deacons can also place themselves in potentially troubling situations. All of this -- whether taking stress off the session or directly ministering in their own realm, furthers the teaching and spread 
of the gospel.

In Timothy and Titus, you see the qualifications for elders and deacons are very similar. Deacons aren't a kind of junior elder -- they require similarly Godly lives and focus. "Able to teach" is specifically among qualifications for elders, but not exclusively so for the reasons I've mentioned before. Deacons are required (if they're married) to have wives of discernment. That's because we often know what's going on that's not general knowledge. Other times we might notice needs and should be able to bring them forward without embarrassment to the individual.

Lastly, every member of the church should be involved in acts of mercy and in the general care of the physical plant. The deacons may take the lead in such things, but no extra spiritual gifts are needed to feed the elderly, clean a window, or hand out bulletins.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 8, 2017)

Just a personal opinion in that I can see no reason why one has to train a deacon. Why one cannot not discern a qualified person over time is sort of beyond me in a relatively healthy congregation.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 8, 2017)

earl40 said:


> Just a personal opinion in that I can see no reason why one has to train a deacon. Why one cannot not discern a qualified person over time is sort of beyond me in a relatively healthy congregation.


 Really? Do you say that about elders too? The requirements are very similar. We likely were posting at the same time -- you might want to consider the post I made just above.


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 8, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> Really? Do you say that about elders too? The requirements are very similar. We likely were posting at the same time -- you might want to consider the post I made just above.


The Elders from the scriptures view are part of the spiritual teaching/leadership, but are the Deacons also?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 8, 2017)

In both of the Presbyterian or Reformed churches I've been part of as an adult, the leadership liked to say that those selected to take the officer training courses were, in many ways, already doing the work of an elder or deacon. They had already shown themselves to likely be fit for the office by their wisdom, godliness, devotional life, character, and by the fact they were helpful to others in the church and eager to join in the church's work.

So the training did not need to teach these godly qualities, which are hard to teach anyway in a short period of time. The training mostly had to make sure the candidates were familiar with the confessions and in agreement, understood church polity and the local church's approach to ministry, and got some specific training on good practices for elders and deacons so that common mistakes could be avoided.

When I trained as a PCA deacon, the "good practices" part of this included reading the old _Resources for Deacons_ book compiled, interestingly, by Tim Keller back when he served in that capacity for the denomination. It was dry, but a useful resource.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 8, 2017)

Jack K said:


> In both of the Presbyterian or Reformed churches I've been part of as an adult, the leadership liked to say that those selected to take the officer training courses were, in many ways, already doing the work of an elder or deacon. They had already shown themselves to likely be fit for the office by their wisdom, godliness, devotional life, character, and by the fact they were helpful to others in the church and eager to join in the church's work.
> 
> So the training did not need to teach these godly qualities, which are hard to teach anyway in a short period of time. The training mostly had to make sure the candidates were familiar with the confessions and in agreement, understood church polity and the local church's approach to ministry, and got some specific training on good practices for elders and deacons so that common mistakes could be avoided.
> 
> When I trained as a PCA deacon, the "good practices" part of this included reading the old _Resources for Deacons_ book compiled, interestingly, by Tim Keller back when he served in that capacity for the denomination. It was dry, but a useful resource.


Are there real distinctions between Elders/Deacons in their assigned roles within the local assembly?


----------



## Jack K (Apr 8, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Are there real distinctions between Elders/Deacons in their assigned roles within the local assembly?



Oh, yes. Elders are more concerned with the teaching and prayer ministry of the church and with discipline matters. Deacons are more likely involved in financial matters, facilities maintenance, and the non-spiritual needs of the congregation. There will always be some overlap and a need to work together, but the division of roles in this way helps everything to get its due attention, as in Acts 6.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timmay (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you think one should become a deacon before they ever become an elder (assuming one is nominated for both over a lifetime)? In other words, does serving as a deacon in an official capacity make one better equipped to be an elder one day if nominated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 8, 2017)

They really are two, distinct roles, and if the martyrdom of Stephen is any indication, both are a threat to the adversary.

That said, it seems that sometimes churches are more willing to ordain a younger man into the deaconate because it doesn't have the level of teaching responsibility as the elders. But from what I can see, this should be approached with caution. A man with seasoning will recognize the pitfalls in a dispute about which widows get served first. They will have the wisdom from applying God's word in practical matters in their own lives before advising others.

I've seen my husband take off in the middle of the night to assist a stranger and go into pretty questionable housing to bring God's mercy. This takes a mature believer. (Keep in mind, these observations come from someone who has enthusiatically endorsed younger men to both offices when their gifts and maturity are apparent.)

Elder gifts may become apparent in a deacon, but it is a mistake to treat the deacon's role as training for something else. Their gifts and attention should be applied to the role that their congregation affirms for them now.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## ZackF (Apr 8, 2017)

jwithnell said:


> They really are two, distinct roles, and if the martyrdom of Stephen is any indication, both are a threat to the adversary.
> 
> That said, it seems that sometimes churches are more willing to ordain a younger man into the deaconate because it doesn't have the level of teaching responsibility as the elders. But from what I can see, this should be approached with caution. A man with seasoning will recognize the pitfalls in a dispute about which widows get served first. They will have the wisdom from applying God's word in practical matters in their own lives before advising others.
> 
> ...



Right. The office of deacon as a deliberate 'career path' to that of an elder is misguided at best.


----------

